# How long can you be on a Fas CE scheme?



## galwaymadden (19 Jan 2010)

I am on a Fas Ce scheme.  I was a year on it in October.
My contract ran from Feb 09 and is due for renewal Feb 10.
I was told when joining the scheme i would get 3 years on it.
Recently I have been told that my contract would end in Feb as I was under 30 and only people over 30 were getting the 3 years.  I turned 30 in Dec 09 but was told a week before this.
The girl who recommended the scheme to me was also under 30 when she started it and nothing was said to her. She's on her final 3rd year now.
I have heard on the radio today that someone has been on it for 7 years.

Does anyone know how long you can do the scheme for?
Where I work I was told I'm needed there so its not like my position within my work place is going.  I'm  presuming they are getting rid of me just so someother person on the scheme can do it, but that leaves me nowhere.
I'll have no choice but to sign on again until I find a suitable job.
I will be back to where I started.


----------



## BetsyClark (20 Jan 2010)

anything useful here?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...t-support-schemes/community_employment_scheme


----------

